# Sam's Club Halloween & Head's Up Hilda



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up! I'll be checking them out over the weekend to see if they have anything in the store.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I just saw that. They also have a Heads Up Frankenstein. I think It might be the same face as the Heads Up Harry.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmmm! I am gonna have to check out Sams site.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Specifications
# 70 inches tall Life-size animated Halloween witch character
# Synchronized talking mouth movement
# Moving Eyes
# Head-raising movement
# Motion-activated or ""Try Me"" function
# Eerie Glowing Neck
# Volume Control
# AC Adapter included
# 2 Piece easy set up
# UL adapter included (Input: 110~120V, Output: 6V DC 1500mA)

Frankenstein monster has the same specs.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh thank you i was looking for head's up hilda , she is not too high price either ....


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Stopped by our Sams Club this afternoon and they didn't have the Heads Up Frankenstein or Witch, but they did have the 60" Butler with the talking skull for $74.95.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pix. 

You know--I'm not really a frequent Sam's club person since I don't live near one; the closest is about 40 mi from me. However, I did really like their selection of Halloween goodies last year, which was my first time shopping there: the face-changer (that one is really good imho), the Airblown organist with zombie dancers, the face-ripper, etc. Definitely unique. I'm hoping they're gonna come thru with more good stuff this year. 

But I have to question--what's with all the butlers? Every year there's always different butler figures for Halloween, sometimes several. I get it that the right spooky butler in the right spooky scene is very Halloweenish (don't you love the way I invent words as I go?) but why not make a different monster or ghost or Frankenstein or freaky scarecrow or demon/devil/Beelzebub or grim reaper or vampire or zombie or ghoul-not-otherwise-specified or something more.....relevant. Not knockin' butler figures, nor actual butlers--heck I have one of the former, wish I had one of the latter LOL--but I find it strange that there's such a large selection of them. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still p*ssed that Sam's Club closed all their canadian stores earlier this year, especially since I had a membership.

Now I'm relying on Costco, but so far Costco hasn't shown any big props yet in their stores this year.


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> oh thank you i was looking for head's up hilda , she is not too high price either ....


 But your in Quebec? Is there a Sams Club in Quebec? I thought they were closed Canadian-wide (the ones in Ontario all shut down this year).


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hey....isn't that the same butler that Walgreens has?? it might be bigger...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

-V- said:


> Thanks for posting the pix.
> 
> 
> But I have to question--what's with all the butlers? Every year there's always different butler figures for Halloween, sometimes several. I get it that the right spooky butler in the right spooky scene is very Halloweenish (don't you love the way I invent words as I go?) but why not make a different monster or ghost or Frankenstein or freaky scarecrow or demon/devil/Beelzebub or grim reaper or vampire or zombie or ghoul-not-otherwise-specified or something more.....relevant.
> Happy shopping


*I agree, my Haunt could use a really good Beelzebub, but a good Beelzbub is so hard to find*


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorta off-topic again but since that butler pic was posted--

I was in a Walgreens and they had some H'ween stuff out--including the mini version of the butler posted above. I also saw it for sale at Kmart's website, and I believe they are both about the same size--3 feet or so. Not a Gemmy product--and surprisingly good quality. Well-done face, decent audio for a lil guy, and some attention to detail that was much better that I'd expect. (It kinda reminded of the Scaretaker that everyone is flippin' over). It was made by a company called Magic Productions, out of Guangzhou China (I think). I prefer to buy American--not that any of this stuff is made in the USA of course--but ya'll know what I mean. But heck--this was better than the junk I've been seeing lately.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I also have a sams club card...they hardlly ever have anything for Halloween...candy,popcorn balls, and of of course the airblown(s), and last year all the one had in ft worth was the pirate...ugh


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Butler from sam's club*

I saw your post about the Butler from Sam's Club.

Where are you located?? I'm looking for the butler and called my Sam's Club (NJ) and they aren't getting anything until the 20th of Sept.

Thanks


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

rickdilorenzo said:


> But your in Quebec? Is there a Sams Club in Quebec? I thought they were closed Canadian-wide (the ones in Ontario all shut down this year).


yes i am from Quebec , but that doesnt mean i cannot shop in the USA


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

The 60" butler is exclusive to Sam's Club. The butler stands hunched over; as if serving a dish. The tray he holds has a talking gemmy-styled skull on it. The butler's head is about 1/3 smaller than a human head , the skull is life-size. 

Kmart will be selling a mini version of him! 

Sam's Club also has a motion activated magic mirror. The mirror is about 2.5feet tall and 2 feet wide. Once the framed mirror is motion activated a glowing ghost appear in the mirror screaming to get out. I think its $30 Sam's also has a magical tombstone for $40. I don't really know what it does.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Sams club items*

Hey, where did you find out about the mirror also?? I haven't seen anything. Do you have a club near you that has it already?? Kmart has the mini butler, really cute, but I thought wow, I'd love a bigger one because the face is nice. 
Let me know where you're located!!

Thanks again
Terry


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

The Butler at Sam's is much bigger than the one at Walgreen's. My Sam's Club only had the Butler, the mirror, and some other halloween buckets and snacks. I can't wait to see what else they put out. 

Last year, I got my 6 foot Vampire there and got him on clearance about 2 weeks before Halloween for $29!! I love him - he's SO handsome. Can't wait to bring him out this year!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, I went to a Sam's Club in NY and found the 60" Butler and the mirror. The mirror though was $68, but it is pretty neat. The butler is cute, but the smaller one, I must say, seemed to be made better from Kmart. I bought the larger one because I do a large display and need lifesize figures. He's pretty decent, but a little flimsy looking, but he's just under $75 so that's a deal!!!! I love the mirror!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This probably a double post since I put it in first sightings as well. I went to Sam's today in Albany NY. I bought the large butler and must tell you I will be going back for the haunted mirror and the tombstone. The tombstone is moion activated and haunted writing appears to drip down the stone. Mirror is just TOO COOL for words but it is $69. 















[/IMG]


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

the magic mirror is pretty rad! I could have sworn it was only about 35 dollars. I'll check again!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

does anyone have a video of what the mirror and tombstone do? I would love to see it.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, here is a pic of the butler .


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a couple of video's of him.
Halloween 2009 :: video 1 of butler video by malibooman - Photobucket

Halloween 2009 :: video 2 of butler video by malibooman - Photobucket


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

mementomori said:


> does anyone have a video of what the mirror and tombstone do? I would love to see it.


The tombstone was'nt too bad, but the mirror was really well done. When it is activated, the ghost you see on the inside looked really cool. I'll try to go back next week and get video's of them unless someone beats me too it.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

The Sam's Club I went to didn't have the tombstone. Does anybody know if it's battery operated or electric?? (I refuse to buy battery operated stuff because I hate changing batteries). All of my life size figures I cover with huge garbage bags every night and they're chained to large cinder blocks so somebody would really need a chain cutter to get the stuff. The display is too big to bring everything in. 
BTW - the mirror is electric, syas adapter is included. I haven't opened it yet (don't want my neighbor to see what I've got, he copies EVERYTHING I do). Last year I built a flying saucer and put it out three days before Halloween because I didn't want him seeing our newest creation!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

PS Anybody have a video of what the tombstone does as well???


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

I just saw the mirror less than an hour ago at Sams it was $69.99. I can't buy but about one item thisyear that is around the $100 range, and I am seriously contemplating this piece. It is very unique and well done. You cannot see the ghost in the mirror at all until it is activated. I'm sure it would look even better in dim light. My only concern is finding a place to put it. I don't have a very big haunt yet and this would look great on a wall somewhere, but a wall I do not have yet.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Haunty said:


> Specifications
> # 70 inches tall Life-size animated Halloween witch character
> # Synchronized talking mouth movement
> # Moving Eyes
> ...


Hey - just got an ad from Gardenridge a couple of days ago and she was on teh front page...


----------



## hockeynut (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,

I just received the "Sam's Club Butler" as a gift and was wondering has anybody been able to hack it yet or get the aux input to work. 

I am very much a noob to all of this and am really glad I found this site. It has tons of great info.

Thanks!


Ps.

Does anybody know how can I hook this guy up to a motion sensor instead of a photocell.


----------

